# Second Thoughts



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm suddenly having second thoughts about getting the new kindle.  Do I really need it?  Probably not.  I'm very happy with the current version.  I have my skin, my Nancy Drew screensavers, my favorite font, my collections and my samples.  I still have two covers (I've sold three).  I have a light that I really like, the Octovo Solis.  Do I really want to go through all the hassle of changing?  I'm curious about the new kindle, but I could wait till I hear all the reviews.  And the new covers are out.  And the new hacks.  Maybe a drop in price.  I have Sprint and maybe I should just stick with that for a while.  I've had no real problems.  Okay...thanks for listening.


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

The newer kindle isn't something I need and I have thought about purchasing it several times, but I'm thinking I may just wait until my DX dies on me. I just hope our older kindle will get some of the features in the new Kindle.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

The new Kindle is everything I want. I want it more than I want any of my accessories (much as I love them too!).

But if you don't happen to feel that way, then I can imagine that you must be having some misgivings. I applaud you for basing your ultimate decision on some thought and on your own individual desires and point of view.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Patricia, your response is very reasonable and rational. If you're immune to gadget lust, I think it really is better to wait.

There might be another price drop in time for Christmas, but even if there isn't, waiting is a smart move. You'll be able to hear about possible issues with the new design and there are bound to be some bugs that will be fixed by the time you upgrade. And as you mentioned, a broader selection of accessories to choose from.

I may have been a bit hasty in jumping in, I have some second thoughts about upgrading as well. However, I told my father he could get my K2 and he's very eager to start reading on a Kindle. If the new K3 sucks, I'm going to wrestle the K2 back, though!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I skip a generation when it comes to gadgets. I had the K1, which I still love, and didn't go to a K2, but I am getting the K3. So, if you have the K2, and are happy with it and have spent the money on making it just the way you want it, then hang on to it till there is an improvement that makes it worth upgrading.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I skip a generation when it comes to gadgets. I had the K1, which I still love, and didn't go to a K2, but I am getting the K3. So, if you have the K2, and are happy with it and have spent the money on making it just the way you want it, then hang on to it till there is an improvement that makes it worth upgrading.


I generally do this as well. It's why I stayed out of the K3 threads for the first few days. It's only been this weekend that I've looked at it a little more closely, and I'm still undecided. The improved screen of the K3 is a huge selling point to me, but so far, it hasn't been quite enough to make me pull the trigger. Nothing else is even compelling, it's just a small upgrade over the K2 as far as I'm concerned. Nice, but perhaps not necessary.

If you're having second thoughts, then you probably aren't upgrading for the right reasons.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, I tend to agree with you, Patricia. I'm pretty happy with my K2. It still looks great and works great. I think I'll run mine into the ground until it's plum dead. I'm sure by then they'll have the latest greatest model out.

Andrew E. Kaufman/author


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I'm suddenly having second thoughts about getting the new kindle. Do I really need it? Probably not. I'm very happy with the current version. I have my skin, my Nancy Drew screensavers, my favorite font, my collections and my samples. I still have two covers (I've sold three). I have a light that I really like, the Octovo Solis. Do I really want to go through all the hassle of changing? I'm curious about the new kindle, but I could wait till I hear all the reviews. And the new covers are out. And the new hacks. Maybe a drop in price. I have Sprint and maybe I should just stick with that for a while. I've had no real problems. Okay...thanks for listening.


I was just thinking the same thing this morning!!! I've only had my K2 for 7 months and it's worked fine for me. I love my JAVOedge cover and my Decalskin...do I really want to shell out an additional $250 for the new K3 and a case with light?? Maybe I should wait and see how everyone else likes their K3 before I upgrade? Decisions, decisions... :-

UPDATE: I went ahead and cancelled my order. I'll wait until the end of fall to get mine (I think).


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

If you've already ordered the new K3, buyer's remorse is natural. At least you have weeks to think about it. I keep thinking I don't need another Kindle, but...it's useless to resist.

If you didn't order the new one, there are lots of folks here who still love their original Kindles.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I absolutely do not *need* one. I *want* one. At first I thought I would wait for the reviews to come out, but then I got caught up with all the excitement and ordered the K3. I figure I'll return it if it doesn't live up to expectations. My K2 is perfect other than the contrast.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Keep in mind that those of you with K2's have the option of selling them, making the purchase price of a K3 much more bearable. 

Jason


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard about one person who got to try out a K3, and he said that after looking at the K3, his K2 looked old and clunky in comparison.  I don't want to do that to my K2 just yet.  I may buy the new one in a few months.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jason Shaffer said:


> Keep in mind that those of you with K2's have the option of selling them, making the purchase price of a K3 much more bearable.


That's why icehouse tonget a K3. as for Patricia, if she is sure that she will indeed skip the K3 entirely, not buying could be a rational choice. I'm not sure waiting to buy it is reasonable. Any price drops will be minor compared to the joy of being in the first wave of buyers!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't buy in order to sell, just my opinion. I do want a K3 I just have to wait for the need. I am resting assured that when my k needs replaced a good one well be there. Or  - my son who is graduating HS this year needs hand me down.. hmmm that is an idea. 

wait an see  - meanwhile I am trying to get my home built.
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> That's why icehouse tonget a K3. as for Patricia, if she is sure that she will indeed skip the K3 entirely, not buying could be a rational choice. I'm not sure waiting to buy it is reasonable. Any price drops will be minor compared to the joy of being in the first wave of buyers!


I don't care about that particular joy, but I may decide later on to order one -- nothing wrong with waiting to buy. Some of us have other financial priorities, or just don't need the K3 now but may want one in a few months. It will be around for at least a year. I know that we will be hearing wonderful reviews on these boards and that may sway me to buy one after a while. I do love the looks, features and price of the Wi-Fi only K3. I just don't have to have it right away. Some of us move on these things at our own pace and want to continue to enjoy what we have.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> That's why *icehouse tonget* a K3.


Are you posting from a phone, or am I just not keeping up with the latest lingo? 

My qualms with the K3 is that the page turn buttons look awfully thin, I'm not sure about the new 5-way rocker set-up and I use the (now missing) number buttons quite often. I'm used to my K2, so if the K3 doesn't blow me away, I can give the K3 to my dad before he is used to a K2.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I am sitting this one out.  I really hope everyone that gets a K3 is happy and I don't want to be a wet blanket, but I wonder if people know what they are getting.  If they do and like it that is fine by me.

Here is my two cents:

No number keys.  I punch numbers in everyday for locations and such.  Use them on the web too. (zip code for weather, numbers in passwords to accounts and so on)  I am wondering if Amazon is committed to adding Kindle applications if they are getting rid of number keys (yes I know you can go through the symbol function and five way numbers in, but who wants to do much of that?).  Try adding phone numbers to an address book or doing basic math and you will miss your numbers.

It is just enough smaller to not fit anything you have that is Kindle 2.  I am guessing about a half inch shorter and narrower.  The hinge system is different too.  If you never had a Kindle this probably won't matter, but if you have, it feels a little funny and like you are going to drop it.  They say it is thinner, but I didn't notice.

Everything is on the bottom.  We were complaining here at Kindle Boards that the usb was on the bottom of the Kindle 2 and it was hard to charge and read or use the usb for the computer and read or check your book additions or put it into a stand and charge it.  Now the headphone jack is on the bottom as well as the on/off switch and the volume controls.  Take your Kindle 2 and hold it normally.  Now pretend your volume control is on the bottom and you want to change the volume.  Here is another one- Can you imagine a radio you had to pickup to plug a headphone into the bottom?  This will all be a pain when you put it in a stand and I know several here use stands.

The five way controller is different, but I could get used to that so I won't complain.  They can't seem to stick with a control/method (K1, K2, K3)

The page turn buttons are teeny tiny.  Again if you aren't used to a Kindle 2 you probably won't care.  You may not care anyway.

On the positive side:
The screen contrast is better.  I would almost change for the screen, but only almost in my case.

They added a page back button on both sides.  I really like that.

The buttons are practically silent.  If your wife hears them in bed at night you are probably married to a super hero.

The Wifi around the house would be nice, but if I am at home I can use one of the computers to surf the web.  I use a netbook for work if I know I will need much internet access.  What would be nice is faster surfing on 3G when that is all you have. In any case it is nice to have wifi at times.

Last week my wife had an accident, cut her hand pretty bad and had to have stitches.  I went to where she was injured and used the Kindle internet function to find a local urgent care and their phone number to see if they would treat her.  Nice to have 3G internet about anytime you have a Kindle.  You might want to reconsider just getting the wifi model.

They have added some talking menu functions for the blind.  I know we are all happy to hear that it will make it easier for the sight impaired.  I think they call it "voice guides."

You can get it in graphite.  I haven't had the two colors side by side, but I always thought the darker frame made the darker skinned Kindle 2 displays look "brighter."

There is more memory.  Yes, I wish I had more memory, I have audio books, mp3s and pictures on my Kindle. I am trying to cut down on all the electronics I have been carrying around.

They moved the speakers, but I don't see that makes any difference.

I was not an official tester so I didn't live with it for a period of time like the others did. You can't consider my remarks an official review because of that.  I am just saying that there are a lot of little changes from the Kindle 2 that I didn't personally like.  You mileage may vary.

You can try it and if you don't like it you can send it back in 30 days, so don't sweat it.

Personally I am seriously thinking of getting a refurb Kindle 2i for a back up.

best,
Scott


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The contrast differencial really isn't that massive between the K2 and the DXG. At lesat, it did not appear to be that great when I was looking at a DX and my DXG.

If you are second guessing it, don't buy the K3. My K1 is still in great condition and I could have continued using it very easily. I wanted the larger screen so the price drop and new screen and collections were enough to cause me to buy the DXG. 

I skipped the K2. It was difficult to do, what with the general excitment and frenzy on the board. I found that being annoying about why the K1 was fine helped bolster my defenses and prevented my desire to own the latest and greatest from getting out of control. Granted it probably annoyed everyone on the boards but it helped me stay strong (grins)


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

yea I started to retink the whole thing I had a dx but returned because of the k3. I than decided to get the dx back but now I'm onto my 3rd replacement dx as each has had a defect, screen, sticky keys, etc & I'm wondering if Amazon has cut not only the price but the quality of the item...for the most part the past few weeks have read on my k2 & finished a few books & wondering why am I going to all this cost for...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Prazzie -

I an posting from my phone. Thee is a little icon of a phone on the post. My smart keyboard helped me out and I didn't notice. That was supposed to be I chose'.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been having second thoughts too. After all, my K2 is only about 3 months old and works great. Love it. But I really want to see if the new "50% better contrast screen" that everybody with a DXG keeps raving about is all it's cracked up to be. If when I get my K3, it just completely redefines the Kindle reading experience for me...I'll keep it. If I don't think it's leaps and bounds ahead of my K2 and adds nothing noteable to my reading...I'll return it and keep my K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am NOT having second thoughts.  Everything I've seen and read about the K3 tells me it will be superior overall to the K1 that I have now. Even many of the individual things that many folks mark as 'cons' rather than 'pros', I see as, at worst, 'neutral'.

If I find I'm wrong, I can return it. . . .but I really don't expect that will be the case. 

That said, if you have a K2, I can appreciate that the incremental improvement might not be substantial enough to justify a purchase. That's o.k. . . .I might feel the same way. . . .but I can only speak knowledgeably from my current point of view and, from that standpoint, my K3 order is exactly right _for *me*_.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am NOT having second thoughts.  Everything I've seen and read about the K3 tells me it will be superior overall to the K1 that I have now. Even many of the individual things that many folks mark as 'cons' rather than 'pros', I see as, at worst, 'neutral'.
> 
> If I find I'm wrong, I can return it. . . .but I really don't expect that will be the case.
> 
> That said, if you have a K2, I can appreciate that the incremental improvement might not be substantial enough to justify a purchase. That's o.k. . . .I might feel the same way. . . .but I can only speak knowledgeably from my current point of view and, from that standpoint, my K3 order is exactly right _for *me*_.


I agree, 100%.
Seems like a leap forward from my K1. All I have to do is decide on the with 3G or wifi only question. Still a few weeks to make up my mind.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not having second thoughts either. I had tons about the K1 and weeks and weeks while it was out of stock to indulge in those second thoughts about a $400 device I didn't need and never saw in person. I had second thoughts about the K2 because I loved my K1 so much and the changes didn't seem impressive. But I ended up loving the K2 even more than my K1. There are a few small things I liked better in the K1, but overall the K2 was a better device for me.

I also don't like the K3 losing the number keys, but I think overall it too will be a better device for me. Do I *need* it? Heck, no. I didn't need the K1. But I want it. Other than the Kindle, I don't do the must have the lastest gadget thing. Never had an ipod, Wii, am sedate about replacing computers, got rid of cable, etc. Kindles are one of my luxuries.

It's really up to the individual, what is important to them and what is reasonable to their budge. I have a friend who waited for a significant price drop on the K1 and has gotten by quite happily with it. She decided to wait for the K3 and it's worked great for her. Neither of us have regrets in our choices. Maybe some day I won't be such a loon about Kindles and go with skipping a generation now and then. 

@Scott, take a look at the dimensions of the K2 and K3. The K3 is significantly thinner.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

mrscottishman said:


> I am sitting this one out. I really hope everyone that gets a K3 is happy and I don't want to be a wet blanket, but I wonder if people know what they are getting. If they do and like it that is fine by me.


The only negatives you listed in your post were

1) no number keys
2) things on the bottom
3) smaller buttons

You can't use "its smaller so none of my accessories work" as a negative.

Certainly the no number keys is frustrating... but frustrating enough to get a K2 over the newer model? Yeah. Wet blanket.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Shetlander-
@Scott, take a look at the dimensions of the K2 and K3.  The K3 is significantly thinner.  


I actually didn't notice the difference, but I wasn't looking for it.  I looked up the specs:
.360" vs .335" is about .025" difference.  I didn't find 25 thousandths of an inch that much different, but you might.  If I had my K2 in hand I might have noticed it more, the smaller width and height were what stood out to me and maybe I didn't get past that.  I didn't get to take one home for a month like some lucky people around here . . .

They both are just over one third of an inch thick, the K2 is just a little more over  .  

The back has a little different texture than the K2 and I just wonder if the texture makes them feel a little different too.

I am not saying they are bad, just be aware they are different.



best,
Scott


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> The only negatives you listed in your post were
> 
> 1) no number keys
> 2) things on the bottom
> ...


Especially because K3s are actually priced cheaper than *used* K2s.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no second thoughts. I never really wanted a K2, I was fine with my K1 for well over a year after the K2 came out. I only got a K2 in May because (1) my K1 was starting to not work correctly, and (2) Collections -- which I really need with the huge number of books and samples I have -- was coming out. Two months later, I then succumbed to the lure of the DXG and the lovely new Pearl screen, which really _is_ 'all that', in my opinion. The K2's screen, in comparison, seems so dingy/dull (the relative smallness, in comparison to the DXG, is a whole 'nuther thing... ). The K3/DXG duo will, I sincerely believe, be a perfect combination for my needs.

I'm looking forward to the new rocker switch -- I really don't like the joystick control on the K2/DX (wish they'd put that on the DXG!). I can't wait for the prev/next buttons on both sides (ditto). I do wish there were separate number buttons, but I can adapt, I only use them for locations and occasional notes. I rarely read while charging nor do I use headphones nor need to charge in a stand, so having everything on the bottom bothers me not one bit.

**Covers Apollo's ears so he can't hear** -- I can't wait to get my K3 and get rid of my K2, is how little I'm having second thoughts, personally....


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Gerund said:


> Especially because K3s are actually priced cheaper than *used* K2s.


There maybe a reason for that 

As far as smaller being a negative, it will to some and will be a positive to others.

I know that people spend big bucks on some of the covers here and they won't work without some modifications from what I see. I just wanted people to know that.

As far as numbers go, if Amazon doesn't do apps like we were expecting it will only apply to when you are going to a book location by location number for most people or web usage. So that remains to be seen too.

If you get a K3 and like it I am happy for you. I just thought from reading the posts here that not everyone knew what they were like.

best
Scott


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The SD card and replaceable batteries were important to me when I decided to keep my K1 and not buy a K2. Each person is going to have their own decision matrix. Stating that matrix is not being a wet blanket, it is participating in the discussion. For people who are on the fence between keeping their K2 and buying a K3 it might help to hear why some folks are not buying the K3. The vast majority of the posts have been pro, and very excited, about buying a K3 there is no harm in balancing that out with why others are not.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> The SD card and replaceable batteries were important to me when I decided to keep my K1 and not buy a K2. Each person is going to have their own decision matrix. Stating that matrix is not being a wet blanket, it is participating in the discussion. For people who are on the fence between keeping their K2 and buying a K3 it might help to hear why some folks are not buying the K3. The vast majority of the posts have been pro, and very excited, about buying a K3 there is no harm in balancing that out with why others are not.


I agree completely.. but you have you account for those people who want the new Kindle but are simply arguing against it because they aren't buying it.

The accessories don't fit in particular seems like a completely invalid point as to why you wouldn't purchase a K3.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> The accessories don't fit in particular seems like a completely invalid point as to why you wouldn't purchase a K3.


I disagree. The K3 isn't a huge leap over the K2 and some people, especially those who have spent hundreds of dollars in accessories may feel that it isn't worth it to upgrade at this time.

Personally, I'm really looking forward to my K3, but I'm coming from a nook (most recent).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Even if that sounds silly to others, it is a matter of what is important to the individual. Some folks have spent a lot of money some folks have spent on their Kindles and will want to replace those accessories. That can run into the hundreds of dollars for people with multiple covers and skins.

I never ended up using my SD card but I did use a second battery when I was travelling this past January. I probably would not have needed the second battery with a K2 since the battery life is double the K1. In retrospect those really were not valid reasons for not buying a K2 but they were important to me then. Hech there are people who buy the Nook for those two reasons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mrscottishman said:


> I know that people spend big bucks on some of the covers here and they won't work without some modifications from what I see. I just wanted people to know that.


That's certainly true. . .and is why it has been discussed pretty much continuously since the announcement day on July 28.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am like Ann, Prof, and MAGreen. I skipped the K2 altogether and stayed with my K1 which I still read daily and have had zero problems, BUT I really want the K3. I still haven't ordered one yet and may not until after Christmas since my kiddos know to give me Amazon Gift Cards and I am in no hurry. I am excited for everyone that will be getting the K3s just like I was excited for those who got the K2 when they came out. As long as I have a Kindle that works, I am happy!    (But I really, REALLY want that graphite K3   )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela, surely there is a gift giving occasion earlier than Christmas! 

Or, maybe you should just have Christmas way early this year!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm a proud owner of a K2i, but won't be the owner of a K3 until the price drops or my K2i goes the way of all electronic gadgets (ie dead).  I'm usually pretty good about containing my gadget wanting.  I do know that DH won't understand why I feel like I need a K3 when my K2 works just as well.  Esp since I just talked him into 2 new to us iPod touches (although, I will admit, the 2nd one didn't really need too much convincing once DH got his hands on the 1st one).  I keep reading reviews about the K3 and it is really making me want it, but I am happy w/ my K2, so I'll stay w/ it for now.

I should mention, my K2i was Christmas last year, so no chance of a repeat (esp since DH has decided we're getting a new tv for christmas).  I keep telling DH he needs a Kindle as well (he keeps stealing mine) and that would solve my problems, me K3, DH K2i, but he keeps insisting he doesn't use the kindle enough to justify it.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

The only thing I am having second thoughts about is cancelling my K2i!  I have been Kindleless for over two weeks and I am dying here.  Thankfully I still have some dead tree books to tide me over.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Angela, surely there is a gift giving occasion earlier than Christmas!
> 
> Or, maybe you should just have Christmas way early this year!


Actually, there are 2; anniversary this coming Friday and birthday in October. With the wait to actually receive the K3 now pushed to September I figured why rush it. DH knows I want one and he came through on the K1 back in 2008 when I asked for one for Christmas and I got it 1 1/2 months early, so I can patiently wait on this one. Either way, I expect to have one by Christmas. In the meantime, I still have KWINN!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

with the poor quality control I've seen from the DX's I'm wondering about 'kindle' period, I mean they made it more affordable but it looks like they cut corners to meet those prices & from the bad screens bad buttons I've seen on a $375 e reader I can only imagine what they will be like on a $139 reader....


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I'm suddenly having second thoughts about getting the new kindle. Do I really need it? Probably not. I'm very happy with the current version. I have my skin, my Nancy Drew screensavers, my favorite font, my collections and my samples. I still have two covers (I've sold three). I have a light that I really like, the Octovo Solis. Do I really want to go through all the hassle of changing? I'm curious about the new kindle, but I could wait till I hear all the reviews. And the new covers are out. And the new hacks. Maybe a drop in price. I have Sprint and maybe I should just stick with that for a while. I've had no real problems. Okay...thanks for listening.


I'm with you on this. I'm waiting for my K2 to die before I invest in another. Besides, think of all the books you can buy instead!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I with most of you but here is why I decided to go ahead and order the K3. First, my K2US is working just fine, I LOVE IT!  I am reading more now than I ever did before (and that's a lot).  Recently, my husband (who is a light to moderate reader) picked up my Kindle and began to read on it and feel in LOVE!  For the first time, he finally got it.  It was like watching Eliza Doolittle pronounce the "Rain in Spain falls mainly on the Plane".  It was truly a Ah-ha moment for him.  He liked it so much I told him I would get him one.  When I heard the new K3 was coming out, I mentioned that he would be getting the new one.  My darling husband came back and said, "Why don't you get the new one and I will take your old one, you read more than I do."  (Reason 1 billion and 1, why I love him).

I told him, I had no problem with my current Kindle and was more than happy to let him "try out" the new one.  He was adamant that I get the new one, he would take the old.  Therefore, in an effort to really introduce him into the Kindle family, I have already ordered a new skin for him (mine was to girly, hee hee) and Jason911 has graciously offered to help me customize a screen saver to fit the skin for hubby.

I can't wait until I get the new Kindle, but more importantly, I am more excited about my husband embracing the kindle.  Like many of us, he will never read the same again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

larryb52 said:


> with the poor quality control I've seen from the DX's I'm wondering about 'kindle' period, I mean they made it more affordable but it looks like they cut corners to meet those prices & from the bad screens bad buttons I've seen on a $375 e reader I can only imagine what they will be like on a $139 reader....


What poor quality control are you discussing? My DXG has had no problems. I realize that is an N of 1 but I have not seen posts complaining about DX problems.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

must be me I'll be trying my 3rd replacement, one bad screen a couple with bad buttons, can't seem to get the right one but than maybe I'm too harsh on what I expect for $375...money does not come easliy at home & after my wife was laid off for 6 mths last year I have come to value things differently now...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, you have every right to expect a device that works. You are the first person that I have heard having problems with the DX. Keep pushing for a working device. There are folks who went through a decent number of K2s before they got a fully working device. And by decent I mean something like 6 or 7. 

I hope that the most recent DX works properly and that you have a chance to enjoy your DX.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I think this is a great discussion, and it makes me feel a little better about waiting a while to get the K3, so thanks    I'm glad I'm not the only one who isn't on K3 watch, though I am excited for those of you who are.  It just doesn't make sense for me, since I have had my Kindle for less than a month, to turn around and get the K3 right now.  (BTW, I am not exchanging because it was a gift and also because I already invested $100 is accessories--so to me, that is an important factor.)  If everyone is as happy with the K3 as they expect to be, I may get one for Christmas, unless I get a craving for something else, in which case I will continue enjoying my K2.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

No second thoughts for me, but I can understand why others would have them. I paid $359? $379? for my K2US, have it skinned (bought a total of three skins) and bought a Noreve cover for it. With others spending that much and more on accessories, some may feel that it's not the wisest decision for them to get the K3--especially since the K2 accessories won't work for the K3. And the K3 isn't _that_ big of an upgrade from the K2.

For me, I've been wanting to buy another cover or case but haven't been able to "pull the trigger" as it were because I already have a loved cover. Buying a K3 gives me an opportunity to start over with accessories. And I disliked the white colour but never really liked skinning it that much (I find the white showing through pretty annoying). Although, those aren't the only reasons I'm going to a K3. The price is a big one and my insatiable need for the latest and greatest of gadgets I use.

I like the look of the K3 so much, that maybe I won't buy the inevitable K4.


Spoiler



That's a lie. I'll most likely buy it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> The accessories don't fit in particular seems like a completely invalid point as to why you wouldn't purchase a K3.


I disagree with this statement. I have an Oberon cover and a Noreve cover which cost me about $150 and I have six (yes six!) skins for my K2, three of which are custom designs and cost me $25 each. This doesn't include several cases and bags I have made for it. I have a lot of money tied up in these accessories, and this is a very important part of my decision not to get a K3 at this time. Would I like to get one? Absolutely! But my K2i is only 8 months old, works great, and I love all my accessories.


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

If I had a K1 or K2, I prolly honestly would not be looking to buy the K3.

However, this is my first Kindle.  I wanted one back when they launched the K1, but it just seemed too much for an ebook reader.  399 was an extravagance for me.  Even after the price drip to 259, I thought it was a bit steep.  However, I think 189 is agreeable for unlimited free 3g, plus added wifi and a beautiful screen to read on.  I've already bought 2 books on iPhone Kindle and looking forward to getting Kindle in to read them the way they are meant to be read - without staring at a light bulb lol.

I also plan on ordering a lighted case soon, I think that 60 bucks is a bit extravagant for a case, but I occassionally read in the dark and would also like a bit of extra protection for my kindle.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, it doesn't make sense for me to order a K3. My K2i is only 5 weeks old and I just got an Oberon cover and an Octovo Solis light for it along with a skin. But I ordered one anyway.  

I am planning on comparing the 2 side by side from my own perspective and not rely on anyone else's opinions and reviews. This is a very subjective thing and is best to make the comparison for one's self. Only then will I know if the upgrade is worth it. If it is I will keep it and sell the K2i and the accessories. If I judge it to not be much better especially with my font hack then back it goes with no cost to me. Win, win.

This is the one and only way I can put my mind at ease no matter which way the decision goes.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I disagree with this statement. I have an Oberon cover and a Noreve cover which cost me about $150 and I have six (yes six!) skins for my K2, three of which are custom designs and cost me $25 each. This doesn't include several cases and bags I have made for it. I have a lot of money tied up in these accessories, and this is a very important part of my decision not to get a K3 at this time. Would I like to get one? Absolutely! But my K2i is only 8 months old, works great, and I love all my accessories.


I stated that wrong. Allow me to rephrase.
"The accessories don't fit..." is not a valid criticism of the device itself. It's a next generation product.

That said, you can totally base your personal decision off of what you have invested in the old product.

But with that said, You have spent way too much money on your ebook reader. You don't need that many case. Don't let this board trick you again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lanfearl said:


> But with that said, You have spent way too much money on your ebook reader. You don't need that many case. Don't let this board trick you again.


Well. . . .I guess not if she's happy with all of them. . . . . . . .but, I agree, if you have a low resistance to buying dress up stuff for your Kindle, it's probably best to stay away from certain areas of the Boards. . . .


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> Don't let this board trick you again.


Is this a _tricky_ board? I thought it was more of a feeding on each other's excitement kind of board.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its a kindle board to excite... - right?
sylvia


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It doesn't look like the K3 READING experience will be much different from the K2's. Mostly it looks like cosmetic changes, sticking with the K2 probably won't be a terribly difficult thing. If you have a K1 the upgrade makes more sense as there have been significant changes made that affect the K1 reading experience - most notably the brighter screen. The K3 dimensions are quite close to the original K1 so, most accessories should work. I know I'll be recycling my K1 Oberon cover - got it with velcro, so all I'll need to do is put some on the back of the K3.  

One thing I really hope for all of you K2 owners is that Amazon doesn't abandon you like it did the K1 when the K2 became available. I suspect that because there is a much larger user base of K2s out there than there were K1 owners, you'll be included in future software upgrades (maybe access to ePub format someday??), at least for a while.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have had a few "should i buy it?" moments. But not enough to make me cancel my order. I've always wanted a Kindle, but i never thought they would be released in the UK. So i bought another eReader a few months ago much to my regret. As soon as i saw the K3 on Amazon UK i had to order it. I put my other eReader up for sale in my local ads and i'm still awaiting a buyer. But i do wish i had known earlier about the K3 as i would of waited for it. I feel bad that i bought the other eReader and will never get the full price back for it and the books i bought on it.

I also have concerns about the K3. I never buy anything as soon as it's released because of potential problems with the item and i always wait for reviews. So i'm hoping i get a reliable Kindle because i have no intention of upgrading every time a new one is released, i cant afford that lol.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> But with that said, You have spent way too much money on your ebook reader. You don't need that many case. Don't let this board trick you again.


It's really not your place to determine if I've spent way too much on my ebook reader. _ In your opinion_, maybe I have, and you are entitled to your opinion. I'm retired, and my ebooks and my ebook readers are a very important part of my life, my main entertainment, something I enjoy very much. There are people who spend that much and more on things I consider foolish, (alcohol, tobacco, fishing lures, sporting events, for example) but it's not my place to tell them they spend too much on those things.

And the helpful, friendly people here on this board have never _tricked _ me. I've made all my choices based on my own free will. I don't think an _enabler_ is the same as a _trickster_!

Go Kindeboards!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

No second thoughts here, because my thoughts have all been -- what Scott said.

I bought two Kindle 2's in the month before the K3 was announced, one from Woot (not returnable but sellable "unopened" on eBay IF I wanted to, but I don't) and a refurb K2US from Amazon Warehouse Deals... which could go back, which I thought about for only as long as it took to turn it on -- the display is SO good, if it were any better, i.e. more contrast-y, it would *bother* not help my eyes!

The two new K2's are gifts for family members, but if I were suddenly in a position to need a new Kindle, it would definitely be another K2 for myself.  I like my buttons right where they are!  The 1/2" shorter in length and width seem only either to out-Nook the Nook or to make it very difficult on the makers of third-party cases (and owners who don't like hinges) -- it's going to be hard to use corner straps for instance: have a look at how close the keys are to the corners.

Now, if I were an early-adopter and still using a KK -- my order would have gone in the day K3 was announced, but K2 with 2.5.x is so close to perfect and I have both an indoor cover and an outdoor case that I love (and the indoor one is no longer made and very probably won't be made for K3)... accessories are a minor but still significant factor. 

Of course, anyone ordering the K3 as either a replacement or a first Kindle, is 100% safe from second thoughts, due to Amazon's 30-day money-back policy AND they should have a lot of just-like-new refurbs from this month's returns!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> There are people who spend that much and more on things I consider foolish, (alcohol, tobacco, fishing lures, sporting events, for example) but it's not my place to tell them they spend too much on those things.
> 
> And the helpful, friendly people here on this board have never _tricked _ me. I've made all my choices based on my own free will. I don't think an _enabler_ is the same as a _trickster_!
> 
> Go Kindeboards!!!!!!!!


I agree! I don't drink, smoke or shop excessively. I work full time and travel 60% to 70% of the year. I have always loved to read and the Kindle has been a blessing to me. I enjoy dressing my Kindle up and have to admit that I buy the latest Kindle when it is announced with the exception of the DX. The DX is a little bigger than I want to travel with, I already have to take my laptop with me. This board has been such fun and I'm so glad I found it. Sharing the love of reading with this group has been wonderful. You can enable me all you want.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> But with that said, You have spent way too much money on your ebook reader. You don't need that many case. Don't let this board trick you again.


You may or may not have intended it as such, but I find this post both judgmental and incredibly rude. If the OP can afford to purchase what she likes, more power to her.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> I stated that wrong. Allow me to rephrase.
> "The accessories don't fit..." is not a valid criticism of the device itself. It's a next generation product.
> 
> That said, you can totally base your personal decision off of what you have invested in the old product.
> ...


I don't even understand what this post means. I spent too much for my ereader? What the heck it that? My money, my life, my ereader, my business.

I have never found these boards to be tricky. The posts here have served to further kindle my love of books, reading and friendship.

Love my K2i, love this forum and will love my K3.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This comment is way out of line, but ironic that it was made to someone who has NOT ordered the new kindle.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I have never found these boards to be tricky.


Indeed, Kindle Boards inform my purchasing decisions. I have avoided buying certain items because of negative experiences shared by members here. Before I buy a new type of cover, I check to see what others thought of it. That way, I can't be tricked by clever marketing strategies, because I have access to first-hand accounts of the product quality.

If these boards were _tricky_, I would already have an Oberon cover and a rice maker and a coffee machine and a DX and who knows what else! Instead I only have items that I want and that suit my lifestyle perfectly.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I never ended up using my SD card but I did use a second battery when I was travelling this past January. I probably would not have needed the second battery with a K2 since the battery life is double the K1. In retrospect those really were not valid reasons for not buying a K2 but they were important to me then. Hech there are people who buy the Nook for those two reasons.


That's me. I'm getting a Nook for three reasons: library books, microSD card slot, replaceable battery. But the K3 chipped off one and possibly two of those reasons.

The K3's 30 hour battery negates the need to carry a spare on long trips; which would be required for the Nook's 10 hour battery. One reason down. Then with the storage bumped from 1.4 to 3 GB, it would now be possible for me to add some music and several audiobooks (which are memory hogs) without eating into primary book storage. So that reason possibly drops also.

But (there's always a but), the Kindle doesn't do library books - absolute deal breaker! I don't buy books, because my primary reading consists of free classic public domain content and free library books. So Nook it is.

Personally I have no need for 3G, WiFi, keyboard, navigation panel, or browser. I just want to read books. Sideloading content is more than adequate for my needs. Besides, the simpler it is, the less that can go wrong with it.

But hey, that's me - YMMV.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> ...it feels a little funny and like you are going to drop it. They say it is thinner, but I didn't notice.


These two sentences make it sound like you've played with a Kindle 3... I know Jesslyn did, were you also a lucky one who got an early peek?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tubemonkey said:


> But (there's always a but), the Kindle doesn't do library books - absolute deal breaker! I don't buy books, because my primary reading consists of free classic public domain content and free library books. So Nook it is.
> 
> Personally I have no need for 3G, WiFi, keyboard, navigation panel, or browser. I just want to read books. Sideloading content is more than adequate for my needs. Besides, the simpler it is, the less that can go wrong with it.
> 
> But hey, that's me - YMMV.


Just something to add into the mix for you to think about:

Have you looked into what your library offers in the way of books? Some libraries have perfectly horrid selections of ebooks that consist of how-to books and romance novels (sad, but true). There are more and more libraries making a better selection available, but you may want to check with your library to find out what you've got.. Or at least look into getting an out of state library card for the ones that offer it (I hear Philadelphia has a pretty good selection at $17/year)

With the Kindle, you CAN get all those classics for free, and you can get a surprising number of free or REALLY inexpensive books from the Amazon Store and elsewhere (you don't just have to buy books from Amazon). We keep 2 threads in the Book Bazaar, one for free, one for cheap.. They're usually pretty active. Also, all of that can be downloaded directly to the Kindle, no side-loading required (especially now that project Gutenburg has a mobile site that you can browse and download to the Kindle directly)

Another thing to think about, while we don't discuss how to get library books onto a Kindle (since it's against Amazon's TOS) There have been a few enterprising people that have figured out how to do it. I'm sure a little research into the subject might get you that information.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

911jason said:


> These two sentences make it sound like you've played with a Kindle 3... I know Jesslyn did, were you also a lucky one who got an early peek?


Oh no, not me 

but I have this friend . . .

and I don't want to say enough to get them in trouble.

(or get myself on Amazon's bad list)
Scott


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just something to add into the mix for you to think about:


Oh yeah, I already know what my library offers and I'm happy with its selection. Besides, I have three library cards (with more to follow) and can check out books from those libraries also. I'm well versed in using the library and what it offers in the way of digital content through OverDrive, NetLibrary, PressDisplay, and other sources.

I'm mostly into audiobooks, which I load onto my prized Sansa Clip+, and prefer that format to ebooks. I tried reading ebooks on my computer and netbook, but the eyestrain was too much. I've been wanting an ereader for years now, but their high prices couldn't be justified for the amount of reading I actually did. Though I expect that to increase now that the prices have plummeted and I no longer have to buy PD DTB's. Now my reading will be totally free.

I'm aware that the Kindle will do the rest of the things you mentioned. Really though, if the K3 did library books, it would be a serious contender with the Nook. But it doesn't, and that's a fatal flaw. My son on the other hand doesn't care about library books and wants a Kindle. So that's why I'm here. I'm researching his gift.

Thanks for pointing these things out. I appreciate the time you took to do so.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is nice to know that there are different options for people with different needs.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

There are also several excellent websites that offer legal and free e-books. *ManyBooks* and *FeedBooks* are two of my favorites. These are great resources for both you and your nook, and for your son and his Kindle. I can't speak for the nook, but Feedbooks has an actual Kindle "book" of their catalog. You can download it to a Kindle just like any other book, and then browse it as you would a catalog. When you find a book you like, there is a link right there in the "book" to click on and it will download the book directly to your Kindle. No sideloading required.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It's really not your place to determine if I've spent way too much on my ebook reader. _ In your opinion_, maybe I have, and you are entitled to your opinion. I'm retired, and my ebooks and my ebook readers are a very important part of my life, my main entertainment, something I enjoy very much. There are people who spend that much and more on things I consider foolish, (alcohol, tobacco, fishing lures, sporting events, for example) but it's not my place to tell them they spend too much on those things.
> 
> And the helpful, friendly people here on this board have never _tricked _ me. I've made all my choices based on my own free will. I don't think an _enabler_ is the same as a _trickster_!
> 
> Go Kindeboards!!!!!!!!


There you go! A lot of people think the Kindle itself is a waste and so it would be a waste -- for them. I know my purchase decisions wouldn't meet the approval of others, but I also know I could look at their spending and see that they've made decisions that I could be equally judgmental about. To clean up a phrase: unless someone is feeding me, financing me, or fornicating with me, their approval matters little to me.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> To clean up a phrase: unless someone is feeding me, financing me, or fornicating with me, their approval matters little to me.


Ha! Hadn't seen that one before... but glad you "cleaned" it up!


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

911jason said:


> There are also several excellent websites that offer legal and free e-books. *ManyBooks* and *FeedBooks* are two of my favorites. These are great resources for both you and your nook, and for your son and his Kindle. I can't speak for the nook, but Feedbooks has an actual Kindle "book" of their catalog. You can download it to a Kindle just like any other book, and then browse it as you would a catalog. When you find a book you like, there is a link right there in the "book" to click on and it will download the book directly to your Kindle. No sideloading required.


Thanks. I been using both of these sites to stockpile books for my impending purchase.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love my K2 and I can't see myself upgrading for a long time. I also love my friends on Kindle Boards and I know I can count on them to weigh in with pros and cons if I need help making an informed decision about what to buy and when. My Kindle can hold hundreds of books and travel with me wherever I go. My friend isn't convinced she needs a Kindle. She just bought a new bookshelf since her others were full. The new shelf looks great in her living room and she's having fun buying books to fill it. We respect each others choices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> She just bought a new bookshelf since her others were full. The new shelf looks great in her living room and she's having fun buying books to fill it.


See, that's funny. . . . .I've never had a bookshelf in my house that wasn't full within 5 minutes of it arriving. . . .I tend to not get new ones until the ones I have are threatening to break from the weight.  Fortunately, DH is pretty good with tools and usually can make them for me. . . . .he's actually happy that I haven't needed any new ones in quite a while.  But there are still book shelves, with books on them, in just about every room of the house. . . and when his dad died I requested that we be able to take the barrister's book case he had . . . yes, it's full now too.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

911jason said:


> There are also several excellent websites that offer legal and free e-books. *ManyBooks* and *FeedBooks* are two of my favorites. These are great resources for both you and your nook, and for your son and his Kindle. I can't speak for the nook, but Feedbooks has an actual Kindle "book" of their catalog. You can download it to a Kindle just like any other book, and then browse it as you would a catalog. When you find a book you like, there is a link right there in the "book" to click on and it will download the book directly to your Kindle. No sideloading required.


Just an aside - - but WOW, thanks! I had not investigated any of these free book websites, since I thought I was getting plenty of free public domain books from Amazon. I just briefly browsed Feedbooks and it was wonderful. Despite the fact that I don't need any more books, and wasn't looking for any more books, I downloaded six. LOL I haven't figured out how to get the Kindle book of their catalog, yet.

Haven't tried Manybooks or any of the other free sites yet.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://blog.feedbooks.com/?p=95
first paragraph has a link to the feedbooks guide for Kindle.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

How funny..I came on tonight to see if there was anyone else with second thoughts!

I got my Kindle as a gift in April - so it's really new. I have 3 covers (thriftilly bought used or at significant sale prices) and 2 lights. Plus my skin...and 2 cases that I dearly love. 

I was all set to go and pre ordered right away on the 28th...but in the last 3 weeks had 2 major issues: car and cat. Each cost a pretty penny. I only "owe" $25 on the new Kindle since all my gift cards were eaten up for it. That's not alot (I can afford it) but part of me says I don't really need it. I have a great Kindle..and I love it. That money could go for so many books (I already have MANY though - enough for many months truth be told) or I could use that extra for school supplies for the kids and all that. 

What is mostly impacting me is that I just don't have the extra money for accessories now. Unfortunately I don't have a light that will work since I have the Medge light and a MightyBright that only works with a case. I read my Kindle 95% in bed at night so a light is absolutely required. Cannot do it without it. I'm worried about how small the new Kindle is and what light will work with it. Not sure anyone else has that concern though. I also don't have a cover and I much prefer to read with a cover. Especially with the light issue. I don't want to spend extra to get a cover I won't like (cancelled the pre order for amazon's cover with light until reviews are in..I need a lot of light to see due to eyesight issues)

I'm really conflicted over this. Not sure what I'll do. Appreciat the OP and responses..because everyone else is so excited over this and I really want it..so it's hard 

I'm really strongly considering cancelling the pre order.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> I am seriously thinking of getting a refurb Kindle 2i for a back up.


That's what I did. (Well, not a refurb -- a new one, from Woot.)

My K2 has always functioned perfectly, with no contrast issues or anything else. I had been thinking about getting a K2 refurb for a back-up, so when the Woot deal came along I jumped on it. I knew that K3 was coming, but I decided to gamble on it not being different enough to tempt me. As it turned out, it wasn't and it didn't. So, I am content. I have my original K2, which is as good as new, and a K2i which _is_ new and ready to go when or if the original dies. I also have five Noreve covers which apparently are going to last forever since none of them show the slightest bit of wear. They influenced my decision too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Alex,
It's kinda easy to get dragged into the hype and excitement, especially when you're on a board where that's what most of the people are talking about. Not so much peer pressure as all your friends are having so much fun and you want that fun too! I skipped the DX, The Nook, and the iPad and so this is how I justify this choice, but only you know if this is the right choice for you. K2 is still awesome and updated with lots of things K3 buyers are enthused about. There are no bad decisions here.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

lanfearl said:


> But with that said, You have spent way too much money on your ebook reader. You don't need that many case. Don't let this board trick you again.


I personally would have used the word "tempt" instead of "trick". As for your opinion, I can personally attest that people that do get burned will adjust accordingly.

I'm on my third e-reader with my fourth on pre-order, the reason being that I haven't ended up being happy with any of them so far. My first was the K1, the cost of it was more than I like, especially considering that I never used it as much as I should have, the Oberon I bought for it only served to make it more expensive. My second e-reader was a DX. I bought a bag, two Oberons, and a skin for it, not long after that I came to find that it was actually too big. Gave it to my mom, so while it's not a waste it was still way too much money to spend. With the Sony Touch I didn't buy any accessories, at first I thought the screen was a worthy sacrifice in order to have a touch screen, now I feel the opposite, unfortunate since I'm quite happy with everything else.

My Wi-Fi K3 will cost me exactly $139 and I will stuff it into my Sony Touch slip case with the keyboard sticking out if I have to in order to avoid spending so much as a penny on any accessory. I'm hoping that I'll be happy with it but if not I'll be out of the least amount of money possible.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> What is mostly impacting me is that I just don't have the extra money for accessories now. Unfortunately I don't have a light that will work since I have the Medge light and a MightyBright that only works with a case.


If you SOLD the K2 -- you'd have plenty of money for accessories - you can sell the right on this board -- the in the Buy Sell Trade Forum.

I've already sold my K2 (so I sure hope I don't get second thoughts). The sale of my K2 and an earlier sale of an Oberon Cover more than paid for the K3 wifi version -- I then opted for the 3G version... so my cost for upgrading is the new warranty -- and a cover, if I want one. If I had opted for wifi only, then even with a new warranty, upgrading would have been practically free. So, perhaps If you sold your covers and your K2 -- you may have enough to buy the wifi version and a cover or two...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> If these boards were _tricky_, I would already have an Oberon cover and a rice maker and a coffee machine and a DX and who knows what else! Instead I only have items that I want and that suit my lifestyle perfectly.


I love my rice maker.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I have no second thoughts about my K3 pre-order.  I'm a K1 owner so I can't wait to get better battery life and better screen.  Whooo-Hooo.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

BTW, hope everyone knows that while there are no dedicated number keys, numbers can be easily entered via ALT+Q, ALT+W etc. ('1', '2', etc.) as well as via the SYM table (as with DX). I think it was a good tradeoff to reduce the form factor by a good 1/4".

I was worried that it wasn't going to be possible to adjust line spacing, which has used SHIFT+ALT+{number} (& is not very easy to execute), but they've added line spacing options to the Aa menu, where more users are likely to discover and actually use the feature.

Also instead of selling your old ereader, you might consider donating to a worthy cause, for example, your local public library. Some libraries have purchased Kindles, preloaded them with content, and lend them out like books. It can be cheaper, simpler, and more flexible than systems like OverDrive. If they didn't have to purchase the devices, more libraries might be inclined to do this.

There are also non profit orgs like www://ebooksfortroops.org (not sure they are set up to accept hardware donations yet but I think they will be soon). There must be other np's that are thinking of starting similar programs for encouraging literacy, for elderly, etc. And in many cases you can claim a tax deduction (perhaps equal to what you paid for it).


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Giving my K1 to my daughter.  She's in grad school and wnat to have the Kindle for downtime in her lab.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I am actually giving my Kindle to my Dad who will, I am positive, love it as much as I do   Otherwise I would just sell it and buy the new one with no money lost really. That's what's making it so hard!


----------

